# Maumee Bay Walleyes?



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a very small boat (11 ft., 9.9hp) ... not big enough to really go in the lake. I don't want to be a part of the river madness near Ft. Meigs / Bluegrass. I was wondering if anyone had success fishing the Maumee Bay area for walleyes? Techniques and general tips would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Please don't take an 11ft boat on Lake Erie. I was out Saturday in between Turtle and the Light, and an 18ft Starcraft was barely enough boat to conquer the NE rollers.

Erie is a very tricky lake. Sunk a 14ft at Woodtick 15 years ago. The day started out with glass water and turned to h#ll in a short period.

Your boat on the river should be fine, just take your time.

Thanks


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Warrior speaks the truth... better off begging someone for an open seat... besides, you just might meet up with somebody that becomes your new BFF!


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

KaGee said:


> Warrior speaks the truth... better off begging someone for an open seat... besides, you just might meet up with somebody that becomes your new BFF!


I have lived on the Maumee Bay most of my life. Went down with two small boats when I was a kid not more then 200 yds off shore. I was young ,strong and could swim like a fish... I was lucky to make it back to shore.
The winds can go from a light breeze to gail force faster then you can start your motor. Anything smaller then a 18 ft. boat, I would not go any further then a 100 yds from shore on the bay. 
Turtle island is about 2 miles out and I've seen 6 ft. waves out there. Not a place for a small boat.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks guys - I really and truly appreciate the concern!

I have been boating on Lake Erie (mostly in the Cleveland/Rocky River area) since I was very young (I'm now 40+). I know that I can't expect my 11' Achilles RIB hardbottom to do what my 23' Wellcraft used to. I fully understand the hazards and conditions that can occur rapidly on the lake!

Having said that, I am comfortable fishing anywhere from the very southern tip of Luna Pier / North Maumee Bay to the manmade island just north of the Bayshore plant. 

I'm hoping that there is something near the mouth of the Maumee River that will let me in on the walleye action without having to brave the faster, shallower waters of the river near Ft. Meigs / Bluegrass / Jerome.

Still looking for info.

Thanks -
Dan


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Can anyone give me some guidance? I'm going to try to get out this Sunday (probably out of Cullen Park).

Thanks -
Dan


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Help if I can......What do you need to know?


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

In the 1990s, I owned an 11 foot Achilles. My son and I used it in Baja California, for launches/landings over beaches. Having been in some quite rough weather, and landed in moderate surf, I can honestly say that it's the safest small boat I've ever owned. It was like riding a cork. Even in six foot waves, up and over the top you'd go. Hang onto your hat. Also hang onto the boat, lest it toss you out.

I never used it on Erie. The waves here are shorter and steeper, but that's not really the issue. The issue is that it's the coldest, wettest, roughest riding, most miserable boat I've ever been in in my life. I couldn't sell it fast enough.

So ... in most of what Maumee Bay dishes out, I'd say you'll be safe enough but not necessarily happy.

Jim


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I hit the Maumee Bay this past Sunday and "whacked" them. Fished between Turtle Island and Harbor Lighthouse. All fish came on blade baits. I put in at Luna Pier.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

olderfer said:


> In the 1990s, I owned an 11 foot Achilles. My son and I used it in Baja California, for launches/landings over beaches. Having been in some quite rough weather, and landed in moderate surf, I can honestly say that it's the safest small boat I've ever owned. It was like riding a cork. Even in six foot waves, up and over the top you'd go. Hang onto your hat. Also hang onto the boat, lest it toss you out.
> 
> I never used it on Erie. The waves here are shorter and steeper, but that's not really the issue. The issue is that it's the coldest, wettest, roughest riding, most miserable boat I've ever been in in my life. I couldn't sell it fast enough.
> 
> ...


You have to be out of your mind!! DO NOT Take an 11ft boat to Maumee Bay. 

I am a 20 year veteran of the lake, both fishing and duck hunting. I wouldn't even entertain the idea of an 11ft boat near Turtle or the Light.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been in rough water before in both small boats and large boats. I was in a group of campers that nearly swamped a 14' bowrider at CYC Sail Camp during 8 footers in my youth ... <embarrased> ... Not the best decision I've ever been a part of.

That was many years ago.

I will be very selective now in my boating conditions - I have a family to consider.

My questions regarding my upcoming outing ... should I fish the shallower flats, or the deeper channels? Jigging or trolling? Color recommendations?

Thanks -
Dan


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

If your bound and determined to go I'de jig the humps next to the channel. Blade baits, or hair jigs.


----------



## Erie1 (Jan 30, 2012)

If your going to fish Maumee Bay with a small boat be forwarned the ODNR Div. Of Watercraft will be checking you over big time and so will the Coast Guard. They have been setting up camp almost every weekend at Cullen Park checking boats. Make sure you have all the required safety equipment and check the date on your flares.
If you don't have averything they will spank you hard.


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

WeekendWarrior said:


> You have to be out of your mind!! DO NOT Take an 11ft boat to Maumee Bay.
> 
> I am a 20 year veteran of the lake, both fishing and duck hunting. I wouldn't even entertain the idea of an 11ft boat near Turtle or the Light.


I'm 72 - a 60 year veteran of the lake.

Turtle is on the edge of Maumee Bay, the Light is outside it.

Most of what the Bay dishes out is 1 to 3s and 2 to 4s. The Achilles is an inflatable, bouyant as a cork. I stand by what I said -- it is safe in those conditions. Soaking wet but safe. I sold mine not because it was unsafe but because it was miserable, especially for the long runs so common today. 

Jim


----------

